# Now THAT looks like a steak



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I know this guy from instagram. He's very dramatic about meat. Wow what a knife eh? Cuts the steak like butter.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't know what he's using but for an nsf this Sandvick series by Fischer Bargoin would easily match it, it's actually made with razor steel. https://www.mychefknives.co.uk/fisc...ik-butcher-knife-35cm-bi-material-handle.html

Actually just about any properly sharpened knife will do that, but not all day.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Cute. Drama is nice for show I guess.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I think also most utubers have the dream of 1M+ views.


----------

